# Early Season Field Conditions



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to head out and check out the fields yet. Are they looking any drier? Think we'll be driving into them, or will we be hauling the dekes out by hand this summer?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Drove from Grand Forks to Bismarck two days ago and didn't see any harvesting activity. Can't imagine there will be much cut by the 13th.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

My thoughts exactly. I saw a flock of about 20 yesterday in Fargo city limits feeding in a flooded part of a grain field. They all looked fat and happy!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I saw a field cut yesterday.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

none cut around here and will probably be straight combined cause it has been so wet. I don't expect to see any fields off till the end of August. I've been checking a few places and have yet to see or hear a bird in the air. They don't appear to be moving much yet.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Lots of guys spraying or attempting to spray wheat the last couple days, in quite a few different areas of the state. I don't know if there will be much for fields come opener, but that following week (depending on weather) should see some wheat harvested. There should be plenty of stubble fields by the end of Aug.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Lots of fields harvested in North Central MT, Saw a huge flock in a old grain field 10 miles south of cut bank

If only I hunted them here...........but I would never give up my ND hunting!


----------



## gator_getter (Sep 7, 2008)

My relatives who farm in Richland and Sargent counties say the wheat is slowly coming off. Lots of geese for everyone.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I saw on field being cut last night, but he only got half of it off before the rain hit again! That is the only field I have seen being combined. I had a buddy tell me he has seen some of our fields being spray though so I am hopeful we will have atleast one field off with some birds in it.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Saw some combines going along I-29 on my way up to fargo and back this weekend. Also saw a few applicators spraying too. Only birds I saw in fields were in flooded soybeans.


----------

